# what would you buy for..



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

what royal morph would you advice buying for a good mix to breed in future as i have:

1.2 high contrast albino's 
1.3 normal..male very pale and one o females very gold, one very dark
0.1 normal poss het pied...but have use of a visual male pied anyway
1.1 yellow bellies

so what would give me a good mix for future?????? love em all as pets but breeding something would be a bonus.

ideally 1.1 wanted of ??????????????????? thought a spider male???


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

personally I love pieds so would go with that and make some albino pieds, but thats only because I think they are stunning.

Something dom are co-dom is going to give you the fastest results.


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah but do have acess to a high white visual pied so dont need to buy one. luckily


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

ultimate question is "what do YOU want?" What patterns, colours etc do you like on royals? Darker, lighter, natural, bright, yellow, brown, white, reduced, banded, chaotic, contrast, subtle... there are now so many morphs out there with so many still begging to be tried...


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

like pale normals. like either very reduced pattern or very busy. inbetween does nothing for me lol. like the yellow belly colouratuin too. absolutely love the whites....so would be close if i produced an ivory. wow. just love ma snakes really. anything bred will be bonus and enjoyable. not in it for money.


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

If it was me i would go with a male either pinny or spider, female superpastel for some nice spinner/bee type combos!! and albino spiders!



palomine said:


> like pale normals. like either very reduced pattern or very busy. inbetween does nothing for me lol. like the yellow belly colouratuin too. absolutely love the whites....so would be close if i produced an ivory. wow. just love ma snakes really. anything bred will be bonus and enjoyable. not in it for money.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

palomine said:


> like pale normals. like either very reduced pattern or very busy. inbetween does nothing for me lol. like the yellow belly colouratuin too. absolutely love the whites....so would be close if i produced an ivory. wow. just love ma snakes really. anything bred will be bonus and enjoyable. not in it for money.


 If you like pale normals, hows about fires. about £500 each at the moment, nice and pale, co-dom gene so makes more in the first generation, and 2 bred together makes black eyed lucistic (all white black eyes).


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

gonna look at couple pastel girls tomorrow. just to see what i think. no doubt i'll like. for the spider albino i take it i wouldnt get the 1st time from a spider and an albino? does it need to be spider het albino???? to albino to get them?


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

palomine said:


> gonna look at couple pastel girls tomorrow. just to see what i think. no doubt i'll like. for the spider albino i take it i wouldnt get the 1st time from a spider and an albino? does it need to be spider het albino???? to albino to get them?


 Ideally a spider het albino x spider het albino.
however, its possible from a spider het albino x visual albino to get them.


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah you could try to find a spider het albino but I'm not sure how easy that would be or you could go spiderxalbino and make spiders het albino then you could breed them together


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Rain said:


> If you like pale normals, hows about fires. about £500 each at the moment, nice and pale, co-dom gene so makes more in the first generation, and 2 bred together makes black eyed lucistic (all white black eyes).


 
This sounds good to me.


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

alexwilliamsreptiles said:


> Yeah you could try to find a spider het albino but I'm not sure how easy that would be or you could go spiderxalbino and make spiders het albino then you could breed them together


 
found a lovely male but emmmmm outta my price range. lol


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

I would say a spider and think a little more long term and breed some spider het albinos. Keep a few yourself to breed on and sell a pair to me :whistling2:. Or maybe go a different route entirely and have a look at the nerd site see which snakes on there you really like if you can afford them then great if not get whatever morphs of hets it takes to produce them and make yourself one.


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

> Keep a few yourself to breed on and sell a pair to me :whistling2:


lol nice one. well i just bought a gorgeous wee pastel girl. absolutely adorable. so just the spider boy to get now. mmmmmmmmmmm watch this space hahahaha


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

hiya. . spider het albino (08 male £800ish) x albino is the way to go. . offspring
25% normal
25% albino
25% spider het albino
25% albinospider (chance per egg)


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

and if you`ve just bought a fem pastel, why not save 2 years and buy a male bumblebee straight away


----------



## robbiepurvis1309 (Dec 8, 2008)

pied every time 
i don't even do snakes but i think they are the most stunning creatures if i had the cash i would go out tomorrow and buy one


----------



## palomine (Sep 12, 2008)

alan1 said:


> and if you`ve just bought a fem pastel, why not save 2 years and buy a male bumblebee straight away


yeah thinking on bumblebee so on look out for an 08 male in next couple months.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

09 bbee`s wil b cheaper mate, n that`l give yor pastel lady an extra year 2 get 2 size


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

alan1 said:


> hiya. . spider het albino (08 male £800ish) x albino is the way to go. . offspring
> 25% normal
> 25% albino
> 25% spider het albino
> 25% albinospider (chance per egg)


You couldn't get any 'Normals', they would have to be het Albino.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

oooops. . blackecho, u r correct (i meant to write "normal het albino", but was doing other things at the time). . 1 each now eh. . :lol2:


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

alan1 said:


> oooops. . blackecho, u r correct (i meant to write "normal het albino", but was doing other things at the time). . 1 each now eh. . :lol2:


Touche


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

touche. . is that pronounced "tooshay"? or "touchy"?. . . :2thumb:


----------

